# Termine 2011



## MisterLimelight (7. Oktober 2010)

auf einfachen Wunsch gebe ich hier die Info´s wieder, die sich auf der koxx.fr Seite finden:

K-124days 2011 !!
Pour l'édition 2011, les K-124Days se dérouleront à la Tour de Scay,
le 23, 24 et 25 avril 2011 (Week-end de Pâques).

Plus d'infos soon... 


ich für mein Teil plan(t)e eigentlich fest mit Buthiers ...  :-(


----------



## Eisbein (7. Oktober 2010)

das es wieder la tour de scay wird stand ja schon auf dem Event fest. So gut wie...

Wenn ich ne mitfahrgelegenheit finde bin ich sicherlich vor Ort und werde mich um bilder bemühen...

Dieses jahr kann man ja vll. auf etwas besseres wetter hoffen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## triallo (28. Oktober 2010)

ich wer auch da bei wer mein erstes mal wie is das wier mit street teil ??


----------



## florianwagner (28. Oktober 2010)

triallo schrieb:


> ich wer auch da bei wer mein erstes mal wie is das wier mit street teil ??



???


----------



## Heizerer2000 (28. Oktober 2010)

triallo schrieb:


> ich wer auch da bei wer mein erstes mal wie is das wier mit street teil ??



man bisschen was lesen und verstehen sollte man schon noch.


----------



## ITOAOTI (31. Oktober 2010)

Ist denn ein Punkt am Ende eines Satzes zu viel verlangt?


----------



## triallo (10. November 2010)

ja ich kenne das nicht ich wer 2011 zum ersten mal beim koxxday und wolte wissen ob street wider da bei is ??


----------



## MisterLimelight (12. November 2010)

vermutlich nicht, da keine city in der näheren Umgebung ist.

Ich habe Termine aus Holland. Da es sehr nah am Meer und Flach dort ist dürfte dort kein Schnee liegen. Das Gelände ist ziemlich sandig. Sehr entspannte Veranstaltungen ähnlich dem Hessencup oder NRW-Cup. Organisiert von der Nummer 3 der Welt, Rick Koekoek.
http://www.rickkoekoek.nl/index.php?option=com_k2&view=item&id=23:winter-cup-new-concept&Itemid=184


----------



## NOS-Trial (16. November 2010)

DM - WJS - EM - WM - WC 2011
wobei man die WOLRDCups auch eigentlich als FrenchCups sehen kann 
Zentraler gehts eigentlich nicht... Strecke in GoogleMaps (EM WM WCs - 1300km)

http://www.trial-inside.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1660%3Acalendrier-uci-2011&catid=39%3Ainside&Itemid=61


----------



## Scrat (11. Januar 2011)

Hi,

die süddeutschen Termine (Kreismeisterschaften, Frühjahrstraining und die Läufe zur süddeutschen Meisterschaft) sind jetzt auch unter www.trialsport-saar.de -> Termine zu finden.

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## Kenny_K (21. Januar 2011)

Hi!
Wie kommt es eigentlich, dass die Termine 2011 für die SDM so ungeschickt liegen?
Im Frühjahr (vielleicht liegt da noch Schnee) und im Oktober so komprimiert.
Und im Juni, Juli, August u. September nur am 4./5.6. und 24./25.9. Veranstaltungen.
D.h. das die Sommermonate in denen die Chance auf schönes, trockenes Wetter am höchsten ist, fast gar nicht genutzt werden. Sicher, da sind Sommerferien, aber etwas besser hätte man diese Zeit sicher nutzen können!? Eigentlich sehr schade ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (21. Januar 2011)

Kenny_K schrieb:


> Hi!
> Wie kommt es eigentlich, dass die Termine 2011 für die SDM so ungeschickt liegen?
> Im Frühjahr (vielleicht liegt da noch Schnee) und im Oktober so komprimiert.
> Und im Juni, Juli, August u. September nur am 4./5.6. und 24./25.9. Veranstaltungen.
> D.h. das die Sommermonate in denen die Chance auf schönes, trockenes Wetter am höchsten ist, fast gar nicht genutzt werden. Sicher, da sind Sommerferien, aber etwas besser hätte man diese Zeit sicher nutzen können!? Eigentlich sehr schade ...



WorldCups, Europameisterschaft, Weltmeisterschaft...

die SDM's liegen drumrum


----------



## Kenny_K (31. Januar 2011)

Hallo!

Warum findet dieses Jahr eigentlich kein World Cup mehr in Heubach statt?
War doch immer eine sehr gelungene Veranstaltung die eigentlich viel mehr Zuschauer begeistert und angelockt hat als das langweilige Cross Country gedöhns.
Auch gibt es weniger Veranstaltungen in der SDM als noch vor 2 oder 3 Jahren.
Irgendwie kommt da der Eindruck auf, dass Fahrradtrial eher ins Hintertreffen gerät als populär zu werden.


----------



## insane (31. Januar 2011)

Kenny_K schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Warum findet dieses Jahr eigentlich kein World Cup mehr in Heubach statt?
> War doch immer eine sehr gelungene Veranstaltung die eigentlich viel mehr Zuschauer begeistert und angelockt hat als das langweilige Cross Country gedöhns.
> ...



Ich fand die Veranstaltung auch immer sehr nett, warum es dieses Jahr keinen Weltcup in Heubach gibt, weiß ich nicht. Vielleicht haben sich die Veranstalter nicht/zu spät um einen Worldcup beworben, vielleicht wollten die Verantwortlichen bei der UCI andere Austragungsorte.


----------



## trialelmi (1. Februar 2011)

Kenny_K schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Warum findet dieses Jahr eigentlich kein World Cup mehr in Heubach statt?
> War doch immer eine sehr gelungene Veranstaltung die eigentlich viel mehr Zuschauer begeistert und angelockt hat als das langweilige Cross Country gedöhns.
> ...


Naja Fakt ist z.B.





> ACHTUNG Dualtrial Heubach am 15.-16.5.2010 ist *abgesagt wegen mangelndem Interesse*.


 Dann ist Für die Entscheidung nochmal wieder so etwas zu machen sowas noch im Kopf und 5000 oder mehr der UCI mal 

 so als Startgeld hinlegen ist auch kein Pappenstiel oder wars schon 7500?...
Zu den Startzahlen in der SDM kann ich  nur sagen >130 mehr geht eigentlich nicht mehr. In meiner aktiven Wettbewerbszeit waren das viel weniger Starter.


----------



## Scrat (1. Februar 2011)

Kenny_K schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Auch gibt es weniger Veranstaltungen in der SDM als noch vor 2 oder 3 Jahren.
> Irgendwie kommt da der Eindruck auf, dass Fahrradtrial eher ins Hintertreffen gerät als populär zu werden.



Naja, soviel weniger SDMs sind es ja nicht - Ölbronn fällt halt aus wegen DM 20", das Eberstadter Gelände dürfte für das jetzige Eliteniveau relativ grenzwertig sein, und Kiefersfelden hat zwar ein sehr schönes Gelände, ist aber für viele Leute doch sehr weit zu fahren...

Alle anderen üblichen SDM-Verdächtigen sind doch dabei, oder?


----------



## trialelmi (1. Februar 2011)

Ausserdem habe ich grade eine Mail bekommen mit den nächsten Terminverschiebungen und 2 neuen UCI Worldcupterminen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michunddich (8. Mai 2011)

Wenn's interessiert:
Motorrad Trial WM, Gefrees.
http://www.msc-gefrees.de/pages/wmem-trial-2011.php


----------



## suchtmatte91 (13. September 2011)

moin jungs....ganz wichtiger termin.
kommen und spaß haben. sectionen sind der hammer...alles natur


----------



## Sherco (13. September 2011)

gemaugenommen alles künstlich :>


----------



## suchtmatte91 (14. September 2011)

ach laber.. sag lieber, dass de dabei bist!


----------



## pippi (21. September 2011)

berlin kommt mit 3 startern. bin gespannt was uns erwartet


----------

